# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [SGather] Solution for some problems

## ahf620

*

This thread will now be about SGather Ruby
Please read everything in this thread before posting any questions or problems.
Also please add every method that you did try in the post that you put.*
Well, since a lot of people have been experiencing some problems with SGather, i thought i should make a thread to put some solutions to some of those problems since the thread is getting bigger too fast and people are making repeated questions even though most of them were solved.

anyways.. here are some of the solutions i found:

*To fix the problem which WoW crashes on attaching switch the game to Full-Screen mode, attach, then switch back to window mode.

Error message saying "Unable to connect to MMOLazy server" is entirely from mmolazy's server and it could be from the high traffic they're having or other server problems*

1- Don't attach while flying. (Yes Juju said there were some problems during attaching.. try closing wow and SGather and attach again).

2- Attach on the character selection screen, not when you're logged in.

3- Keep WoW on window mode.

4- Run SGather as admin -Obvious i know, but some people aren't-. (Only for windows Vista and above).

5- Don't Stop the gathering otherwise it'll cause errors and might disconnect you.

6- Close some software that are running in the background like (TeamViewer, Daemon Tools, Skype) and if you're using a laptop then try disabling and enabling the touchpad via the hotkeys.

7- Make sure you .Net frameworks are up to date. 

8- If the bot used to work but for some reason it stops working try to re-download it .

9- Don't load a profile when another profile is already loaded because it may cause them to override each other and have a 2-in-1 messed up profile.

10- Remove you .NET frameworks completely by uninstalling it. then Download a registry cleaner software, i recommend this, then download the .NET frameworks again from here.

11- Reset your key-bindings if you're having movement issues.

*Error Section:*

1 - "Unhandled exception has occured"

Could not load file or assebly 'MyWoW. Version1.0.0.0 Culture=neutral. PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. "

Solution : Delete the SGather and the files with it -Settings.xml, MyWoW.Dll- and download a new one from here .

2 - "Unable to connect do MMOlazy server"

Solution : The MMOlazy server is actually down, only way to over come this is by waiting untill its up or has less traffic on it.

3 - "WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF. "

Solution :  Your .NET frameworks is either not up to date or faulty, completely uninstall, run a registry cleaning software such as CCleaner -link is above- then download a new .NET frameworks from the link provided up aswell.

-As posted by Valmere-





> Common Issues:
> 
> 1) Flight Form
> 
> The bot doesn't support flight form, quit asking about it.
> 
> 2) Unhandled Exception / Bot doesn't start / Why doesn't this work / etc
> 
> You need to run the game in windowed mode, dx9 mode, have default movement keys, and enable auto loot. Also run it as admin if you're on vista / 7. If none of this has solved it, make sure your .net is updated to 4.0. There's also been reports of people deleting their config.wtf and the bot magically starts working.
> ...



SGather Vashj'ir mountfix for 4.0.6

How to cast an ability more than once with SGather

AutoLoot

Schedule for SGather

If you guys have any more solutions.. please post here and ill add them to the thread..

----------


## badmoon

is there a solution to run on a 3.3.5 server ?

----------


## xMythx

I did have a question.. Farming in Vashjir, when you goto the cave to do your repairs/sell.. it tries to mount and does its unstuck sequence at every waypiont while walking in between your repair/mailbox.. besides making as little waypoints while walking as possible, do you guys have any other suggestions to fix this brief pause issue?

----------


## ahf620

@ badmoon: I honestly doubt it since we can't actually change the program.. you'd have to ask JuJu or someone with a really old version of it.

@ xMythx: Well if i understand you correctly.. you're having pause issues while it tries to reach the water? .. 
I've never had any issues with vashjir.. and i use herbalism bags when i farm it.. and mobs never kill me there.. and i keep it on for 12-15 hours and i never die and never need to repair or even get full bags.. try that?

----------


## xMythx

> @ badmoon: I honestly doubt it since we can't actually change the program.. you'd have to ask JuJu or someone with a really old version of it.
> 
> @ xMythx: Well if i understand you correctly.. you're having pause issues while it tries to reach the water? .. 
> I've never had any issues with vashjir.. and i use herbalism bags when i farm it.. and mobs never kill me there.. and i keep it on for 12-15 hours and i never die and never need to repair or even get full bags.. try that?


Well, bag space isnt an issue and i love taking advantage of the mailing system. my issue is that i noticed quite a bit of pause while at the camp area, in the cave, on the land (out of the water, using the seahorse of course) when it reaches a waypoint at the mailbox and repair guy. it seams really glitchy to use the mailing system in vashjir because of this, it just doesnt like the fact it cannot mount the seahorse on land) i havnt fully recreated the waypoints to make only 2 way points (1 for repair, 1 for mailing) ( i currently have 4 while walking i believe) but ill attempt this later, maybe that will reduce most of the unstuck problems?

im currently at work but ill post later the errors(unstuck messages) im getting. i was hoping there was a better way around that, but i might just do as you suggested and mail them myself. Thanks for your reply.

Also i would like to contribute with this blacklisted node for Uldum, the one with 5-6 mobs around it...

<BlacklistedNodes>
<Position>
<X>-10437.7012</X>
<Y>-1300.61975</Y>
<Z>43.5841</Z>
</Position>
</BlacklistedNodes>

----------


## ahf620

> Well, bag space isnt an issue and i love taking advantage of the mailing system. my issue is that i noticed quite a bit of pause while at the camp area, in the cave, on the land (out of the water, using the seahorse of course) when it reaches a waypoint at the mailbox and repair guy. it seams really glitchy to use the mailing system in vashjir because of this, it just doesnt like the fact it cannot mount the seahorse on land) i havnt fully recreated the waypoints to make only 2 way points (1 for repair, 1 for mailing) ( i currently have 4 while walking i believe) but ill attempt this later, maybe that will reduce most of the unstuck problems?
> 
> im currently at work but ill post later the errors(unstuck messages) im getting. i was hoping there was a better way around that, but i might just do as you suggested and mail them myself. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Also i would like to contribute with this blacklisted node for Uldum, the one with 5-6 mobs around it...
> 
> <BlacklistedNodes>
> <Position>
> <X>-10437.7012</X>
> ...


The thing is about Vashj'ir is that its almost impossible to set a town waypoint in it because of the caves and us being unable to use the Abyssal Seahorse inside the caves -There are alot of caves and your (home) cave changes as you progress in Vashj'ir questing.. so unless there's a certain script for it that someone can contribute with, i don't see us being able to properly set mail/repair points in it.. 
And thanks for the nodes =)

And btw.. i use this Vashj'ir profile.. maybe it'll help you
Herbs:
Download
Mining:
Download

----------


## fegele

How to make a hunter walk backwards and actually use ranged? And no, the answer is not to set combat to xx yards in the menu, because that has no function at all  :Cool:

----------


## ahf620

> How to make a hunter walk backwards and actually use ranged? And no, the answer is not to set combat to xx yards in the menu, because that has no function at all


Pet to defensive, Freezing trap -> Misdirect to pet -> Disengage -> Normal abilities.

----------


## tainted5

can anyone help me...??? 
when i right click sgather and run as admin i get a error saying " cannot connect to mmo servers" anyone know how to fix this please respond asap

----------


## ahf620

> can anyone help me...??? 
> when i right click sgather and run as admin i get a error saying " cannot connect to mmo servers" anyone know how to fix this please respond asap


That's cause the servers were down, they should be fine now.

----------


## serialboter

> did you try to Download a fresh bot install and start it all over ?





> Yes that worked! thanks.


maybe you could add this in your solution list  :Smile: 
*"8= If the bot used to work but for some reason it stop working try to re-download it again and reinstall it from the beginning"*

----------


## Flowne

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting 

My Settings,

My Problem: When I'm in a area where I got a Leveling Profile for (Herb & Mining) and I hit start all my Druid does is Mounts and fly a little bit up in the air and then it stays still. Also when I move it abit and he see's a Node the Bot Log says like Approaching.. Can't Approach. While it's just in front of his nose.

Log:


[BOT] Player is a Druid level 80 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[BOT] Mount success !

[BOT] Approaching : Silverleaf ...

[BOT] Timeout while approaching pos ...

[BOT] Node approach failed !

----------


## ahf620

Did you read everything in this thread? as in did you try fixing by doing everything in it?

----------


## Flowne

> Did you read everything in this thread? as in did you try fixing by doing everything in it?




Yes I tried all.. stil it isn't working

----------


## ahf620

> Yes I tried all.. stil it isn't working


Resetting your keybinds? Downloading a new fresh copy of SGather? running as admin?

----------


## Flowne

Well I just took a shower and I pressed Start to see if it works (I was filled with hope) and randomly he just started farming :S well it works now  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahf620

> Well I just took a shower and I pressed Start to see if it works (I was filled with hope) and randomly he just started farming :S well it works now


I should add that as number 9 then =)..glad to see that it works mate.
ill be here if you need anything else.

----------


## Sunflower

Hello! I can't get my "Swift Flight Form" to work. I'll post a part of my settings, tell me what's wrong please.

<MountName>Swift Flight Form</MountName>
<ReceiverName />
<Herbs>true</Herbs>
<Mines>true</Mines>

Edit:
I have the mount in my settings as Mount name: Swift Flight Form
but it simply doesn't want to mount up, and even if i start the bot using my Swift Flight Form it's still the same. 
This is what happens when i start the bot:

[BOT] Player is a Druid level 74 !

[BOT] Bot is ready to use !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[BOT] Mount failed, try unstuck ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

----------


## ahf620

If you took a look at the thread itself, you'll see that Flying forms for druids don't work with the bot.
I suggest using a flying mount that isn't easily obtainable -to not make it obvious that you're a bot-.

----------


## DrWho1988

Here's a solution to WoW crashing on attach. Switch WoW fullscreen, then attach and switch back to windowed mode.

----------


## ahf620

> Here's a solution to WoW crashing on attach. Switch WoW fullscreen, then attach and switch back to windowed mode.


Thanks, added to the thread =)

----------


## Nosfera

Im getting a message right after I open the BOT saying "Unable to connect do MMOlazy server". 
Does anyone know what it means and how can i fix it?!
Is there anyone else getting the same error? 

PLZZZZZZZZ I can't live without it anymore!! >.<


thanks

----------


## ahf620

> Im getting a message right after I open the BOT saying "Unable to connect do MMOlazy server". 
> Does anyone know what it means and how can i fix it?!
> Is there anyone else getting the same error? 
> 
> PLZZZZZZZZ I can't live without it anymore!! >.<
> 
> 
> thanks


Noo! Don't do it , it's not worth it! Don't Jump!
Well mate, did you try it on a different computer? restarting? Disabling your firewall? or simply closing SGather and reopening?

----------


## outoforder

> Noo! Don't do it , it's not worth it! Don't Jump!
> Well mate, did you try it on a different computer? restarting? Disabling your firewall? or simply closing SGather and reopening?


Im getting same error: "Unable to connect do MMOlazy server"
Tried on multiple computers, same problem. Anyone else?

Cant connect to mmolazy.com either.
ping - TTL expired in transit.
4 sent 4 received , 0 lost

----------


## jereminion

i cant connect to mmolazy either

----------


## ahf620

It really could be a firewall issue, which are you guys using? and if so, did you try turning it off?

----------


## outoforder

> It really could be a firewall issue, which are you guys using? and if so, did you try turning it off?


I have the default firewall that comes with windows, and with it disabled i still cant connect to webpage. Its my first day with Sgather, and it was working fine earlier.

----------


## smir86

same problem.. "unable to connect to MMOLAZY server !"

firewall off.. still same problem  :Frown: (

----------


## ahf620

Oh i just checked the site, it's having extreme traffic on it i believe. Try to wait a couple of hours then try again.

----------


## fanskapet

Same problem here cant connect to mmolazy server... i was reboot the computer from xp to vista and then it works... and now 20 hours later its same problem... good help me!

----------


## ahf620

I put it in the thread, and the last post.. and you still didnt see?
It's from their server, the problem is not from you.. please read the thread and the posts before posting..

----------


## dualshox

"unable to connect to MMOlazy server!"

To much traffic tonight, to many farmers?
Is it only at the night, cause ive used it eariler tonight.

btw, keep up the good work guys

----------


## outoforder

I have sum Conspiracy Theories on why, after i get a technical explanation.
Solution for some problems:

Im really new to botting but every one i have tried has error like:

Server not found
OR
502 Bad Gateway

Can anyone explain to me why these bots, free or cracked have to connect to a website (host) to use them?

----------


## Roainguard

um rly stupid question but i dont know much about computer speak but what is admin?

----------


## yupdon

Hey man, got a Can't connect to MMOLAZY error.... can that be fixed ??

this wont let my bot start at all ??? any answers ???

thanks for the replies ahead of time

----------


## serialboter

don't freak out like that... 
Theirr server are down for the moment event their website ^^ 
wait till they fix the problem...

----------


## dualshox

servers are up! probably its down at night when so many that farming while they sleep..

----------


## ahf620

The servers are back up yes.. and please stop posting about not able to connect to the mmolazy server, i put it, in big bold blue letters in the thread that its not from your end of the line but theirs.

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




> I have sum Conspiracy Theories on why, after i get a technical explanation.
> Solution for some problems:
> 
> Im really new to botting but every one i have tried has error like:
> 
> Server not found
> OR
> 502 Bad Gateway
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why these bots, free or cracked have to connect to a website (host) to use them?


SGather never needed to connect to the server before untill the latest version, im really unsure about it but i doubt its a type of spyware.. everything is possible though.

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




> servers are up! probably its down at night when so many that farming while they sleep..


If you're using Windows Vista/7 then there's an option in it when you right click an application or an executable file to "Run as administrator". so if you're using one of those operating systems, always open the bot y running it as administrator.

----------


## dualshox

yes, i ran as admin yday, but last night the server went down..

----------


## ahf620

> yes, i ran as admin yday, but last night the server went down..


Yeah they had some traffic issues. it's all good now.

----------


## 73rryb3rry

mine was working but now it shows a error after the server was down yesterday

----------


## ahf620

> mine was working but now it shows a error after the server was down yesterday


what error exactly?

----------


## bigkingbulldog50

Ok i keep getting DCS everytime I run the bot.. after a while and it says RED MSGS over the you have been disconnected from server O.o really weird i updated framework will take a pic if it happens again it has happened for days now Ty for this thread

----------


## ahf620

> Ok i keep getting DCS everytime I run the bot.. after a while and it says RED MSGS over the you have been disconnected from server O.o really weird i updated framework will take a pic if it happens again it has happened for days now Ty for this thread


The red message that shows after you Disconnect is the bot not knowing you disconnected and that it keeps working even though you're not even logged in to the game, just stop the bot, then close the red message.
The disconnection issue is most likely from your internet connection.
Do you get disconnected -As soon as you run the bot- or after a little while?

----------


## kirrek

my bot starts and mounts up on my proto drake then it just stops ,,, it doesnt fly if i dont click num luck everytime i shall start /stop / plzz help

----------


## ahf620

> my bot starts and mounts up on my proto drake then it just stops ,,, it doesnt fly if i dont click num luck everytime i shall start /stop / plzz help


Reset your keybindings? make sure no applications are running in the background, especially team viewer.

----------


## serialboter

I got a 10 !
I installed the bot for a friend who had .NET framework installed and he got an error :



> WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.


*10- IF you got "WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF." error : uninstall .NET Framework and reinstall the latest version.*
 :Smile:

----------


## kirrek

when i have logged in and ready for some botting i press up Sgather and run as admin but then it seems like it doesnt find my char? ,i refresh refresh but nothing hapends , help?

----------


## bigkingbulldog50

Ahf620 I get DC after a while its not the internet because I can run HB all night long O.o...

----------


## elvenwing

Hi there guys.

Having a bit of a problem, after downloading it... When I open SGather, and the "attach" window opens, it can't find anything? Running on Windows 7 with administrator ... Not sure what to do ? :-)

Thanks alot in advance!

----------


## ahf620

I'll be editing the original thread with some links and extra solutions/tips when i get back from uni. 
Apologize for the delay.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




> I got a 10 !
> I installed the bot for a friend who had .NET framework installed and he got an error :
> 
> *10- IF you got "WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF." error : uninstall .NET Framework and reinstall the latest version.*


Shame on you, it's already in the thread *Devilish smile*.

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




> when i have logged in and ready for some botting i press up Sgather and run as admin but then it seems like it doesnt find my char? ,i refresh refresh but nothing hapends , help?


Check the thread, the .NET frameworks part.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




> Ahf620 I get DC after a while its not the internet because I can run HB all night long O.o...


Could be a firewall/AV issue then.. have you checked your firewall settings? .. but since SGather isn't suppose to be using the internet, just wow... then it's a bit weird.. 

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




> Hi there guys.
> 
> Having a bit of a problem, after downloading it... When I open SGather, and the "attach" window opens, it can't find anything? Running on Windows 7 with administrator ... Not sure what to do ? :-)
> 
> Thanks alot in advance!


Check the thread please, the .NET frameworks part. it's updated with links.

----------


## serialboter

> I to am getting an Unhandled Exception after i click the attach button. I have .NET 4.0 Installed. I have tried to install 3.5 but for some reason when i click on Dotnetfx35setup.exe nothing happens.


What version of Windows are you using ? and with witch Service Pack ?
.NET Framework 4.0 isn't working with windows XP SP2 !
If you"re using Windows XP SP2 or early you shoudl uninstall .NET Framework 4.0 ans install 3.5 after restarting your computer

----------


## mrbernard

Hi,

I've encounter some issues. This is what it states on the Logs.


System.ArgumentException: Empty path name is not legal.

at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)

at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode)

at MyWoW.Classes.XmlSerializer.Serialize(String Path, Object Object)

[DEBUG] FiniteStateMachine Exception :

System.InvalidOperationException: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.

at System.ThrowHelper.ThrowInvalidOperationException(ExceptionResource resource)

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.Pulse()

at MyWoW.FiniteStateMachine.Engine.(Object )

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Found new WindowHandle 0x000502E4

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[UNSTUCK] Move backward ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[UNSTUCK] Move backward ...

[UNSTUCK] Let's turn !

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] SetFacing

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00890000

----------


## ahf620

> Hi,
> 
> I've encounter some issues. This is what it states on the Logs.
> 
> 
> System.ArgumentException: Empty path name is not legal.
> 
> at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
> 
> ...


Isn't that the problem you get for not running it as administrator? did you try that? also.. delete the SGather you have and download a new one, put it in a completely different folder and try running as administrator. 
It helps if you say what you tried and what you didnt try to help solve the issue.

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Updated thread with an error section.

----------


## xinerlol

I get this error :S For information about enabling JIT debugging instead of the
This dialog is the end of this message.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The caller did not receive any privileges or groups referenced
at System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege (String privilege name, Int32 attrib)
at System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode ()
at Magic.BlackMagic.Open (Int32 ProcessId)
at Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread (Int32 dwProcessId)
at SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize ()
at SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown (Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown (EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent ()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo (ThreadMethodEntry TME)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper (Object obj)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode (Object userData)
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup (TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal (ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run (ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback (ThreadMethodEntry TME)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks ()


************** ************** Recorded compositions
mscorlib
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Composition Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
codebase: file: / / / C: / Users / Emil / AppData / Local / Temp / Rar $ EX09.103/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Composition Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
codebase: file: / / / C: / Users / Emil / AppData / Local / Temp / Rar $ EX09.103/MyWoW.DLL 
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
Composition Version: 0.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
codebase: file: / / / C: / Users / Emil / AppData / Local / Temp / Rar $ EX09.103/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
black magic
Composition Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
codebase: file: / / / C: / Users / Emil / AppData / Local / Temp / Rar $ EX09.103/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Composition Version: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32 version:
codebase: file: / / / C: / Users / Emil / AppData / Local / Temp /% 7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131% 7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Composition Version: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32 Version: 9.00.30729.4926
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Composition Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
codebase: file: / / / C: / Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_sv_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT debugging **************
To enable JIT debugging (just-in-time) needs. Config file
this application or computer (machine.config) must have
jitDebugging-value defined in section system.windows.forms.
The application must also be compiled
with debugging enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</ Configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, all exceptions that are not
managed to be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the
computer rather than be handled by this dialog.

----------


## ahf620

tried everything in this thread mate?

----------


## Graveclimber

What can i do about the bot not moving, ive tried with other characters/account and it works fine?

----------


## ahf620

> What can i do about the bot not moving, ive tried with other characters/account and it works fine?


Maybe its your keybinds, have you tried resetting them?

----------


## serialboter

> Shame on you, it's already in the thread *Devilish smile*.[COLOR="Silver"]


Not really bevause .NET framework was allready installed he had to update it
nvm problem with .NET are frequent maybe put the .NET part in a huge and enormous color  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ahf620

> Not really bevause .NET framework was allready installed he had to update it
> nvm problem with .NET are frequent maybe put the .NET part in a huge and enormous color


Well if people actually take time reading the thread and trying each step carefully and patiently, i shouldn't have to.

----------


## brizendin23

i went to sleep last night with 1 mining bag full i woke up with all my bags full.. i put in ALL the info for mailing and i watch the bot fly by atleast 2 or 3 mail box's it never emptied the bags or anything. i use the uldum farming profile Uldum_Ore_v.5.xml any reason why its not mailing on full bags?

----------


## serialboter

did you put somthing in your setting it should mail in the mail item list ?

----------


## brizendin23

> did you put somthing in your setting it should mail in the mail item list ?


yes mine looks exactly like that exept it has different items in it

----------


## mariusY

it happend to me too :
On the Uldum AIO last version , after full bags , "
[BOT] Bags is full, set return to town mode !

[BOT] Mount success !

[BOT] Nearest vendor waypoint is #119
" it keep saying this but will still do the same route as is farming but will not gather anything. what's wrong? why doesnt goes to the mailbox?"

----------


## ahf620

You guys might have the "Skip gathering while returning to town" option checked in Settings? Uncheck it.

----------


## nuprea

anyone knows why does the skip node above player function not working? it still goes down for mine even if its already mined

----------


## ahf620

> anyone knows why does the skip node above player function not working? it still goes down for mine even if its already mined


I think -and im not 100% sure- that this option means the actual node is above -Your- player, so it automatically skips it and goes for another one, like in twilight highlands where there are a couple of flying Twilight Jasmines floating in the air and its not possible to actually gather them without a hack.

----------


## Norbes

Hello guys, 
I ve the problem what Flowne mentioned on the first and second page. I start it, it mounts up, but it doesnt move... if i press "W" to go than it is going... what can be the problem? Everything looks fine except that it doesnt move!

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

and this showering thing doesnt work for me:P :Big Grin: 

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

fixed it by reseting key bindings.. 
thanks anyway!

----------


## ZXgosu

Hi. When i bot in Vashj'ir and my bot ends up on the floor, he mounts up and starts to do crazy things like running in circles. I afraid to leave him without attention. If he's in midair, all's cool. how i can program him to hit spacebar, like every 30 seconds?

----------


## ahf620

> Hello guys, 
> I ve the problem what Flowne mentioned on the first and second page. I start it, it mounts up, but it doesnt move... if i press "W" to go than it is going... what can be the problem? Everything looks fine except that it doesnt move!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------
> 
> and this showering thing doesnt work for me:P
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...


If you troubled yourself for 7 seconds and read number 11 of the thread, then you wouldn't have had to post at all.. glad it worked for you though.

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




> Hi. When i bot in Vashj'ir and my bot ends up on the floor, he mounts up and starts to do crazy things like running in circles. I afraid to leave him without attention. If he's in midair, all's cool. how i can program him to hit spacebar, like every 30 seconds?


Read the end of the thread =).. Clearly says Vashj'ir mount fix. Download it, run it with SGather.. it'll mount up automatically when hitting the sea floor..

----------


## serialboter

Maybe you can add the Autoloot and the scheldule I've created to the post too  :Smile:

----------


## ahf620

> Maybe you can add the Autoloot and the scheldule I've created to the post too


Done, Added to the end of the thread.

----------


## serialboter

Thanks  :Smile: 
you should mp juju or an admin to edit his initial post to add this link ! it could help lot's of poeple ^^

----------


## brizendin23

WEWT i figured out why it wouldnt mail on full bags, even though it did hahahaha aparently i already mailed stuff over and i filled all 4 of my 32 slot mining bags AGAIN and it just filled them!

----------


## ahf620

> WEWT i figured out why it wouldnt mail on full bags, even though it did hahahaha aparently i already mailed stuff over and i filled all 4 of my 32 slot mining bags AGAIN and it just filled them!


That's the first thing you're suppose to check! hehe glad it worked out mate.

----------


## grego90

I was using Sgather last night and today after a reset of my laptop it pops me this error

See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'MyWoW, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.RefreshProcess()
at SGather.Forms.SelectProcess.SelectProcess_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Justin/AppData/Local/Temp/wzd697/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

I use Windos Vista i unistalled Framework installed again tried V 3.5 SP1 V 4 
But still error any ideas what else i should try ?
I run it as admin ofc

----------


## ahf620

Delete the one you have, Download a new, one, there's a link in the thread.

----------


## Johnnieblaze

I was wondering if I'm doing something wrong with the combat settings for my hunter. I set the combat distance to about 7 or 8 and add the necessary attacks like kill command and arcaneshot but my toon will get right on the add and melee which is not good when I'm trying to bot and people see that. Is there something else I can do?

----------


## mrbernard

I still do get this error. And i do notice that although i rename the "setting" file and edit the mount name. The interface do appear the mount but in-game, it doesn't mount up.


[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00C30000

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00C30000

Here's the things tat I've done base on the First Thread.

- rest my binding keys. default settings.
- Attach on the character selection screen.
- since i'm using Win7, I right click and run as Administrator
- having .Net Framework 4. 
- re-download of the SGather (version 1.13623.1)

----------


## ahf620

Pet on defensive, Freezing trap, Disengage, concussion shot > dps.

----------


## Johnnieblaze

What should my distance be about. Is 7-8 yrds good?

----------


## ahf620

> What should my distance be about. Is 7-8 yrds good?


I say try a few different ones and see which one works, but 9 yards should be okay i guess.

----------


## mrbernard

> I still do get this error. And i do notice that although i rename the "setting" file and edit the mount name. The interface do appear the mount but in-game, it doesn't mount up.
> 
> 
> [DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
> 
> [DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue
> 
> [DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00C30000
> 
> ...


hey bro, any helps on this issue? it's quite puzzling for me. =/

----------


## ahf620

When you re-downloaded, did you put it in the same folder? If so, then don't.

----------


## mrbernard

> When you re-downloaded, did you put it in the same folder? If so, then don't.


I will give it a try, put it in a different folder when server is up. Will update you on the status. Thanks.

----------


## ahf620

> I will give it a try, put it in a different folder when server is up. Will update you on the status. Thanks.


Anytime, and sorry i missed your post.

----------


## mrbernard

> Anytime, and sorry i missed your post.


I've tired, download into another new folder. It still doesn't works. 

I've consult a fren who's using. He didn't have any issue. The only difference is that he's running on Win XP, and I'm on Win 7. Would it make any difference?

If not, has anyone ever encounter a similar issue as mine?

----------


## ahf620

> I've tired, download into another new folder. It still doesn't works. 
> 
> I've consult a fren who's using. He didn't have any issue. The only difference is that he's running on Win XP, and I'm on Win 7. Would it make any difference?
> 
> If not, has anyone ever encounter a similar issue as mine?



I'm using W7 aswell, no issues what so ever..

Did you try it on another wow installation?

Can you try to download .NET frameworks 3.5 as well? first uninstall any frameworks that you have, then download both 3.5 then 4.0.

Here

Link for 4.0 is in the thread.

Tell me how it works out.

----------


## sw1tc43d

Fixed it...now I just mount and don't go anywhere ><

----------


## hotansweaty

I'm a bit new to the system but have gotten the hang of this, but have one question on how to use other mounts because the one's that are listed are ether ground mounts or i just don't have the mount. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## mrbernard

.NET Framework 3.5 can't be used on Win 7. Any other options to resolved?

----------


## sw1tc43d

Make sure your wow is running dx9 not dx11...that's what ultimately fixed all of my problems. Also default keybindings.

----------


## ahf620

> I'm a bit new to the system but have gotten the hang of this, but have one question on how to use other mounts because the one's that are listed are ether ground mounts or i just don't have the mount. Any help is appreciated.


Open the Settings.xml file, you'll find a line where it says

<MountName>Mount Name</MountName>

Replace the "Mount Name" part with the name of your desired mount.

----------


## snowscar

unable to use skill properly on druid
i opened settings and added lines to use the same skill multiple times. the bot will not use any skills at all if the skill is added multiple times. also mangle doesnt seem to work

----------


## leeteskiit

I can find a settings file but i cant change that. anyone know how i can find the one i can change?

----------


## Elbaneee

Character just keeps walking back and forward while the log is saying im stuck, When im just stood in the open. Key-bindings are reset.

----------


## hotansweaty

One last question i've heard it is great to have a auto reply bot and have it whisper another bot say your friend and talk about nothing but random shit like cats with hats. lol. Is there any way in doing this with sgather or is there another program?

----------


## mrbernard

> Make sure your wow is running dx9 not dx11...that's what ultimately fixed all of my problems. Also default keybindings.


which version of dx9 to download?

----------


## ahf620

> unable to use skill properly on druid
> i opened settings and added lines to use the same skill multiple times. the bot will not use any skills at all if the skill is added multiple times. also mangle doesnt seem to work


Yeah mangle is bugged since blizzard changed it from "mangle (cat)" to just "mangle" for cats and mangle for bears.. which is very annoying..
and im using it on my druid atm and everything seems to work, other than mangle ofc, which skills are you using?

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




> I can find a settings file but i cant change that. anyone know how i can find the one i can change?


It's in the same folder as your SGather.exe file.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




> Character just keeps walking back and forward while the log is saying im stuck, When im just stood in the open. Key-bindings are reset.


Check if you're using the right mount in the right zone, for example, sometimes i forget it on abyssal seahorse when im not in Vashj'ir.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




> One last question i've heard it is great to have a auto reply bot and have it whisper another bot say your friend and talk about nothing but random shit like cats with hats. lol. Is there any way in doing this with sgather or is there another program?


I'm afraid that option isn't available in SGather, we'll have to keep our fingers crossed for SGather Ruby.

----------


## leeteskiit

U proaly think im pretty stupid right now ut it isnt there i just got profiles, SGather.exe and mywow.dll. any idea what i have to do?

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

probably* but*

----------


## ahf620

> which version of dx9 to download?


 
I'm using DX11 and have 0 problems with it.. but if you'd like to try, then try Directx 9C.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




> U proaly think im pretty stupid right now ut it isnt there i just got profiles, SGather.exe and mywow.dll. any idea what i have to do?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------
> 
> probably* but*


You've never started SGther before? you have to so it creates a Settings.xml file.

----------


## leeteskiit

hmm my doesnt shall i just re-install?

----------


## mrbernard

> I'm using DX11 and have 0 problems with it.. but if you'd like to try, then try Directx 9C.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You've never started SGther before? you have to so it creates a Settings.xml file.


I've tried with Dx11, the error is still the same. (i also update my windows) Can i have any direct links to Download Directx 9C, trying goggle it, always got the dist list.

As for .NET framework 3.5, the one which you link, i notice it does not support Win 7. FYI, i'm using Win7 64. (wonder if there's any difference for Win 7 32 n 64).

The error still persists like....

[DEBUG] Executor failed, details :

[DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue

[DEBUG] Wow.exe Base Address 0x00070000

----------


## leeteskiit

i have started the SGather. i still dont got the settings thing and i get this every time i start the program. (its in swedish i think it looks the same in english)

Information om att aktivera JIT-felsökning i stället för den 
här dialogrutan finns i slutet av det här meddelandet.

************** Undantagstext **************
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Anroparen har inte fått alla privilegier eller grupper som refererades
vid System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
vid System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
vid Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
vid Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
vid SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
vid SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
vid System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
vid System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup( TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
vid System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
vid System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
vid System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Inlästa sammansättningar **************
mscorlib
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Hemma/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX36.926/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Hemma/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX36.926/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
Sammansättningsversion: 0.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Hemma/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX36.926/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.0.0
Win32-version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Hemma/AppData/Local/Temp/Rar$EX36.926/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
Sammansättningsversion: 1.0.3262.20709
Win32-version: 
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Hemma/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
Sammansättningsversion: 9.0.30729.4926
Win32-version: 9.00.30729.4926
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Sammansättningsversion: 2.0.0.0
Win32-version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_sv_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-felsökning **************
För att aktivera JIT-felsökning (just-in-time ) måste .config-filen för
det här tillämpningsprogrammet eller datorn (machine.config) ha 
jitDebugging-värdet angivet i avsnittet system.windows.forms.
Tillämpningsprogrammet måste också vara kompilerat
med felsökning aktiverat.

Till exempel:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

När JIT-felsökning är aktiverad kommer alla undantag som inte
hanteras att skickas till JIT-felsökaren som är registrerad på
datorn snarare än att hanteras av den här dialogrutan.

----------


## ahf620

> I've tried with Dx11, the error is still the same. (i also update my windows) Can i have any direct links to Download Directx 9C, trying goggle it, always got the dist list.
> 
> As for .NET framework 3.5, the one which you link, i notice it does not support Win 7. FYI, i'm using Win7 64. (wonder if there's any difference for Win 7 32 n 64).
> 
> The error still persists like....
> 
> [DEBUG] Executor failed, details :
> 
> [DEBUG] Lua_GetReturnValue
> ...


I honestly never tried it on a 64 bit windows.. have you tried running it on another PC? Cause im not sure SGather works on a 64 bit, but it could..

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




> i have started the SGather. i still dont got the settings thing and i get this every time i start the program. (its in swedish i think it looks the same in english)
> 
> Information om att aktivera JIT-felsökning i stället för den 
> här dialogrutan finns i slutet av det här meddelandet.
> 
> ************** Undantagstext **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Anroparen har inte fått alla privilegier eller grupper som refererades
> vid System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
> vid System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
> ...


 
Can't understand it really.. but i believe it's from the .net frameworks.. what have you tried to do from this thread?

----------


## leeteskiit

Try to do from this thread? i have tryed to do everything... i think.

----------


## ahf620

> Try to do from this thread? i have tryed to do everything... i think.


If you tried everything, then it could be from Wow itself, do you have any other wow installations that you can try running the bot on? Another computer?

----------


## leeteskiit

i dont know if i have tryed everything and no i dont have any other computer. any idea why i dont get the settings file? can i download it somehow?

----------


## ahf620

> i dont know if i have tryed everything and no i dont have any other computer. any idea why i dont get the settings file? can i download it somehow?


Maybe you're not running it as administrator, so the bot can't make the settings.xml file.. well, i can edit mine to fit your class, what's your class/spec? and mount too.

----------


## leeteskiit

eum i use the bronze drake and im Dk belf blood if thats what u want to know

----------


## ahf620

Here you go
Download

----------


## leeteskiit

thx hope it works

----------


## hotansweaty

Even though a whisper program is not build into sgather isn't there a bot out there that does that or could you make a script for it? Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## leeteskiit

Hmm i still get an error message when i start sgather and when i shall select my mount  :Frown:  i dont get this...

----------


## Elbaneee

Check if you're using the right mount in the right zone, for example, sometimes i forget it on abyssal seahorse when im not in Vashj'ir.[COLOR="Silver"]



Yup, using broke drake in Twilight Highlands, with a TH Profile, Tha't worked for me before. Tried it on different chars, different zones, different profiles... just re-downloaded [S]gather..and still getting the same problem

----------


## leeteskiit

hmm now i got my own settings file but how do i change it?

----------


## ahf620

> Even though a whisper program is not build into sgather isn't there a bot out there that does that or could you make a script for it? Anyone have any ideas?


You can always make a request for it here 

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




> Hmm i still get an error message when i start sgather and when i shall select my mount  i dont get this...


It's not from SGather mate, its definitely from your computer..

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




> Check if you're using the right mount in the right zone, for example, sometimes i forget it on abyssal seahorse when im not in Vashj'ir.[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, using broke drake in Twilight Highlands, with a TH Profile, That worked for me before. Tried it on different chars, different zones, different profiles... just re-downloaded [S]gather..and still getting the same problem


Be sure to delete the old Sgather , or to even download the new Sgather in a different -new- folder..

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




> hmm now i got my own settings file but how do i change it?


You can either edit it manually by opening it with notepad/wordpad, or editing it from within Sgather itself.

----------


## Bonkler

My friend is having a problem with activiting the bot after attaching. 
here is the error:


```
System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: Nie wszystkie wywoływane uprawnienia lub grupy są przypisane komputerowi wywołującemu
   w System.Diagnostics.Process.SetPrivilege(String privilegeName, Int32 attrib)
   w System.Diagnostics.Process.EnterDebugMode()
   w Magic.BlackMagic.Open(Int32 ProcessId)
   w Magic.BlackMagic.OpenProcessAndThread(Int32 dwProcessId)
   w SGather.Functions.Apps.Initialize()
   w SGather.Forms.Main.Main_Shown(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnShown(EventArgs e)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Form.CallShownEvent()
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData)
   w System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData)
   w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   w System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()


************** Zestawy załadowane **************
mscorlib
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SGather
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/SGather_1.13623.1/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
MyWoW
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/SGather_1.13623.1/MyWoW.DLL
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
{77d17c66-fd55-4d6c-bf53-f7f2a2d83f58}
    Wersja zestawu: 0.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/SGather_1.13623.1/MyWoW.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///D:/SGather_1.13623.1/SGather.exe
----------------------------------------
fasmdll_managed
    Wersja zestawu: 1.0.3262.20709
    Wersja Win32: 
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Paweł/AppData/Local/Temp/%7Bee7b27d4-1b78-4e1e-9bc7-625a7cbe2131%7D/fasmdll_managed.dll
----------------------------------------
msvcm90
    Wersja zestawu: 9.0.30729.4926
    Wersja Win32: 9.00.30729.4926
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a/msvcm90.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Wersja zestawu: 2.0.0.0
    Wersja Win32: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_pl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
```

He is using a MSI Laptop GX 740
He has latest .net frameworks
he is running in window mode
He tried activating when in character selection screen

After all this it still does not work. What could be the problem?

----------


## leeteskiit

Whats .net frameworks???

----------


## ahf620

Guys,try downloading this file, install both the C++ and the Frameworks in it.
Download
Please scan it -i already did and im using it- , but there's no way to actually trust me is there .
Gluck.

----------


## Bonkler

> Guys,try downloading this file, install both the C++ and the Frameworks in it.
> Download
> Please scan it -i already did and im using it- , but there's no way to actually trust me is there .
> Gluck.


can anyone confirm this link?

----------


## ahf620

> can anyone confirm this link?


VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL ScannerVirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

Don't really know if it actually scanned the file since its uploaded and zipped, but oh well.

----------


## Simey

Sorry to sound like a stupid guy - But i get the message "Couldn't Connect to MMOLazy server" - Read this post and thought, cool... I'll wait. Now people are talking about Sgather being shut down 100% due to release of "Ruby"? Is this true? - King regards  :Smile:

----------


## ahf620

> Sorry to sound like a stupid guy - But i get the message "Couldn't Connect to MMOLazy server" - Read this post and thought, cool... I'll wait. Now people are talking about Sgather being shut down 100% due to release of "Ruby"? Is this true? - King regards


Actually that's due to them changing servers atm, if you'd look at this



```
MMOLAZY, to the next step! - MMOLAZY, une nouvelle étape!
Hi !

Due to the recent huges inscriptions, our server was overloaded.

We have bought a brand new server, with high end specs :

Dual XEON i7 8x 2.00+ GHz
24Go ram
1 Gbps
SSD hard drive


During the server move, you gonna experience troubles with mmolazy products (ShadowBot, updater and WHack)


ETA : 12Hours
```

We don't know yet if SGather is being shut down right away , so i guess we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## ikas

hey guys i have a problem. my feral drui only attacks with auto hit, not with mangle etc. in cat form. how i should set the combat settings up for my feral drui?

----------


## ahf620

> hey guys i have a problem. my feral drui only attacks with auto hit, not with mangle etc. in cat form. how i should set the combat settings up for my feral drui?


Try this
Feral Druid Combat

Or this link
Download
Put it in the same folder as SGather.

----------


## bengovic

Hello,

I´m new to this forum and I joined since my SGather stoped working a few days ago. It seems like I can´t connect to the MMOLazy server or something.
I´ve been reading alot of posts about issues with the connection but the best solutions seems to be to buy the bot, and here comes my next problem. I register at the MMOLazy website and I´m trying to buy tokens from paypal so that I can download ruby or shadowbot, but then it says "Paypal has encountered a failure to communication :Transaction cannot complete.The transaction cannot complete successfully. Instruct the customer to use an alternative payment method. - 1297831204".

What should I do then?

Are you able to get both the Ruby bot and Shadowbot in any other way? 


I also downloaded the MMOUpdater. This way I was able to download and update Shadowbot and start boting my new dwarf hunter. I downloaded a file with waypoijnts for lvl 1-60 from the tutorial thread from the MMOLazy forums and it seems like it is working. But when I log in to my lvl 65 hunter and use the waypoints I downloaded from another thread in the same forum I can´t klick the START button on shadowbot?

Alot of issues.

I´m sorry if my post is a bit incoherent but I hope you understand.

thank you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ahf620

> Hello,
> 
> I´m new to this forum and I joined since my SGather stoped working a few days ago. It seems like I can´t connect to the MMOLazy server or something.
> I´ve been reading alot of posts about issues with the connection but the best solutions seems to be to buy the bot, and here comes my next problem. I register at the MMOLazy website and I´m trying to buy tokens from paypal so that I can download ruby or shadowbot, but then it says "Paypal has encountered a failure to communication :Transaction cannot complete.The transaction cannot complete successfully. Instruct the customer to use an alternative payment method. - 1297831204".
> 
> What should I do then?
> 
> Are you able to get both the Ruby bot and Shadowbot in any other way? 
> 
> ...


Aren't their servers down atm? Atleast the Mmolazy.com is..
You'll have to ask in their forums im afraid as i don't really use Shadow Bot.

----------


## bengovic

I guess they are since my SGather can´t connect to their server.
Forget about Shadow Bot, I didn´t like levling bots after all. 

Btw,

I don´t really understand. Are SGather and Ruby two diffirent bots? 

Can´t "play" WoW without SGather anymore... so boring not to wake up in the morning and see your mailbox full of herb-stacks.  :Frown:

----------


## ahf620

> I guess they are since my SGather can´t connect to their server.
> Forget about Shadow Bot, I didn´t like levling bots after all. 
> 
> Btw,
> 
> I don´t really understand. Are SGather and Ruby two diffirent bots? 
> 
> Can´t "play" WoW without SGather anymore... so boring not to wake up in the morning and see your mailbox full of herb-stacks.


SGather Ruby is the new payed bot by MMOlazy, SGather is the free bot that will be replaced by ruby.

----------


## bengovic

I see, thank you for the answer. 

I understand why SGather won´t be for free any more. I can´t even imagine how many people there are using this bot, server must be overloaded.
I only know that I really want to buy this bot but I get an error message (as I said in my other post) so I can´t buy any tokens... Hopefully the website will be fixed and run smooth soon.

I miss SGather so mutch... WoW is not itself anymore without it  :Smile:

----------


## ahf620

> I see, thank you for the answer. 
> 
> I understand why SGather won´t be for free any more. I can´t even imagine how many people there are using this bot, server must be overloaded.
> I only know that I really want to buy this bot but I get an error message (as I said in my other post) so I can´t buy any tokens... Hopefully the website will be fixed and run smooth soon.
> 
> I miss SGather so mutch... WoW is not itself anymore without it


Yeah i know what you mean.. And it's not really loading the servers, since SGather only connects at the start, no connections from there on. I'm looking forward to having Ruby..

----------


## miaudele

Sgather is really the best gatherbot, it always moves smoothly and precisely. it really worth to pay..
But, if you want to try more nodes than 10 , just open your cheat engine ,and change or hold the counter value.

----------


## al3x3

so when is sgather going to be back up and is the ruby one going to be free since it will get replaced?
caze sgather has been down "cannot conect to mmolazy server" for a couple days now ...

----------


## sw1tc43d

Mailing is broken for me

I'll return to town when my bags aren't even full and mail off say 3 out of 20 volatile lifes at a time and keep repeating that. In fact when it gets to that point I think it repeats the process every single time it gathers something...cutting my farming down by 75% instantly.

Wtf is going on? This is with full ruby by the way.

----------


## bluedark

hey, guys i have same problem Unable to connect do MMOlazy server" i have last NET frameworks, firewall off , install sgather and same problem, cant any 1 help ty for help + rep :Smile:

----------


## al3x3

i also have the latest .net and everything is uptodate it was ruing fine but like last 3 days the when i try to open the bot says "unable to conect to mmolazy server" pelase help...

----------


## sw1tc43d

> i also have the latest .net and everything is uptodate it was ruing fine but like last 3 days the when i try to open the bot says "unable to conect to mmolazy server" pelase help...


It's no longer free so that bot is disabled - you have to get the ruby version which is like 2 dollars a month to keep using it.

Any ideas on my mail problem?

----------


## al3x3

> i also have the latest .net and everything is uptodate it was ruing fine but like last 3 days the when i try to open the bot says "unable to conect to mmolazy server" pelase help...


aa thats ghay... 2 bucks a month o,o and i herd it keeps fken up idk

----------


## bengovic

I´m going to freak out, why is the website still under construction?
I guess that is the problem why I can´t buy any tokens from their paypal page and buy Ruby... Is there any other way to buy this blasted bot?

----------


## ahf620

SGather ruby is now available for testing -free-, but be careful when using it.
Download

Register here

----------


## ro0k

The bot doesn´t loot herbs out of the flight form it flies to the herb and dismounts and loot it than. why ?

----------


## dieon420

Why doe it Que me for my password

----------


## serialboter

because you need to register to mmolazy to laucnh it now  :Smile:  (and not your wowaccount ^^)

----------


## ro0k

> The bot doesn´t loot herbs out of the flight form it flies to the herb and dismounts and loot it than. why ?


no one ? :S

----------


## Testin

latest version upgrades:

Added : Skip combat with "No mount".
Added : Skip node when player around.
Added : Skip node when mob around.
Fixed : Bot will now cancel form on combat.

----------


## serialboter

Hi,
I have bought it yesterday and I mention that since Ruby each time I enter in combat my shadowform fade... here is my combat xml :


```
  <CombatSpells>
    <string>Devouring Plague</string>
    <string>Shadow Word: Pain</string>
    <string>Mind Flay</string>
    <string>Mind Blast</string>
    <string>Shadow Word: Death</string>
    <string>Flash Heal</string>
    <string>Shadowfiend</string>
    <string>Dispersion</string>
  </CombatSpells>
  <BuffsSpells>
    <string>Inner Fire</string>
    <string>Power Word: Fortitude</string>
    <string>Vampiric Embrace</string>
    <string>Shadow Protection</string>
  </BuffsSpells>
```

Don't tell me it's because of the flash heal because i never use flash heal since i use sgather with a new gather toon and i fight against lvl 20 mobs ^^ and i one shout them 

Thanks for your help

ANSWER by JUJU : 


> Ha yes it's used for druid flight form to remove it on combat start, I'll make it better for next version so it will only affect druid flight form and not your shadow form.

----------


## sgather1

I'd just like to mention that though Sgather is an amazing (probably the best) bot for gatherers, it's also an incredible bot for leveling.

This was my lineup two weeks ago: 85, 85, 62, 63, 64, 64, 66, 66, 67, 68 <-- (yes i used recruit a friend to get a 60+ of every single class)
Lineup today (thanks to sgather): 85, 85, 68, 68, 68, 68, 70, 76, 85, 85 <-- (yes, just from gathering, i've leveled all these chars this much)

now all my chars are able to gather and fly in northrend (sholazar is incredible for 70 - 82) and i fully expect to have an 85 of every class within the next 2-3 weeks (maybe less because i'm much more efficient now)

Therefore, my overall evaluation of sgather is incredibly positive.

It has a few problems though:

-Druid Flight form doesn't work. When I select "use druid flight form" it just hovers in the air recasting flight form. This might be because it's not epic flight form or something but it should still work.
-Combat and buffs still don't work very well. For example, if I put a few items in the combat list, it'll skip some. It's like it doesn't understand to wait for global cooldown.
--As for the buffs, the main issue is with my shaman's weapon enhancements.

Major bugs:

It still does that thing where it won't be in combat, there won't even be mobs within range and it will just stand there forever saying "Nothing to attack" or whatever as if it's trying to attack for no reason

It still runs into walls sometimes and gets stuck forever instead of just flying straight up. I understand some situations are too difficult for a bot, but most of the time it gets stuck it could just fly straight up and be free. Why doesn't the bot try this when it's been stuck at the same/similar coordinates for the past few minutes or so?

Suggestions:
In addition to the bugs/problems I'd suggest showing the name of the profile you've loaded in the UI.
I'd also suggest redesigning combat. Allow it to use a priority system.

----------


## jackthehat

why cant i connect to the ruby server?

----------


## ahf620

> why cant i connect to the ruby server?


The site is having a DOS attack on it, so the server is down.

----------


## invisiblend

> I'd just like to mention that though Sgather is an amazing (probably the best) bot for gatherers, it's also an incredible bot for leveling.
> 
> This was my lineup two weeks ago: 85, 85, 62, 63, 64, 64, 66, 66, 67, 68 <-- (yes i used recruit a friend to get a 60+ of every single class)
> Lineup today (thanks to sgather): 85, 85, 68, 68, 68, 68, 70, 76, 85, 85 <-- (yes, just from gathering, i've leveled all these chars this much)
> 
> now all my chars are able to gather and fly in northrend (sholazar is incredible for 70 - 82) and i fully expect to have an 85 of every class within the next 2-3 weeks (maybe less because i'm much more efficient now)
> 
> Therefore, my overall evaluation of sgather is incredibly positive.


Have you used other levelling bots? If so how does your experience for levelling differ with sgather? what I'm not quite understanding is how your levelling would work, do you need to be in the right place/per level/per herbalism level? i.e. at level 70 you'd need to have yellow/red herbs to gain exp?

thx for the info btw

----------


## jackthehat

> The site is having a DOS attack on it, so the server is down.


so basically its gonna be down indefinitely?

----------


## serialboter

not at all it's working well ^^
Download - MMOLazy

----------


## bkk2090

soooooo druid flight form is just going to be terrible and leave flight for half the time to pick up the herb making it look really suspicious.

----------


## jackthehat

so the servers back up? also does sgather ruby support multi?

----------


## serialboter

> so the servers back up? also does sgather ruby support multi?


 you can purchase the number of session you want

----------


## jackthehat

> you can purchase the number of session you want


what i mean is can i run other instances of wow while using ruby?

----------


## bkk2090

Sgather went to shit after it went pay to use, I pay to use and i expect it to work properly. Half the time i try to connect there's either a server down error or just connection to server issue.

----------


## gareth

i havebnt used it for a few days. wasting my money like that.. but i try to login today and i get the incorrect pw/login message when i know damn well i have not changed a thing.. so ow for the moment im locked out.. if theydotn reply and help fix my issue ill get my money bk from paypal

----------


## serialboter

> what i mean is can i run other instances of wow while using ruby?


 yes without a problem  :Smile: 



> Sgather went to shit after it went pay to use, I pay to use and i expect it to work properly. Half the time i try to connect there's either a server down error or just connection to server issue.


 since the mmoipdater you have to check for update if you cannot connect to server each time i got the message it was because there were an update of ruby and once updated i could bot easily !
since it a paid bot i found it great because dev are working on it and ear ppl you use/d it and try to improve it !
btw gl hf

----------


## jackthehat

yeah you guys have to update it if youre getting errors cause the slightest update could mean that you cant connect, it happened to me i thought servers was down but it was really cause my ruby wasnt up to date

----------


## ro0k

> not at all it's working well ^^
> Download - MMOLazy


this....

no one got an answer ? :S

----------


## serialboter

> this....
> 
> no one got an answer ? :S


 what answer ?

----------


## Felix03658

So glad to meet it. I know what happened about my char!  :Smile:

----------


## proffzetmedz

You have to pay to get access to this bot 24 / 7 or? I registered on their website though I may still take no more 10 nodes! For it is that I do not have access to it, but up to 10 nodes, you have to pay to get herbs / nodes how much you want?

----------


## dirtydezza

new patch out and sgather has hit an invalid build number..... ?

----------


## proffzetmedz

Have a problem.. 

l get " error Invalid build number! "


why

----------


## tobflke

Is it possible that the server is down already a few days or is it something else, when i try to open it sais, cannot connect to MMOlazy server!

----------


## Obviious

I have only got 10 nodes, how do i fix so that i can gather more nodes?

----------


## palpatin2006

Good day, we need to SGather version wow 4.2, thank you beforehand

----------


## komatyeah

yeah big need :X

----------


## Endtimes

Is there another download link? Megaupload is under federal lockdown.

----------


## Dualbeard

When I try to unzip the .rar file, it says that I need a password.. Where can I get that?

----------

